
Google's parent company to donate $800M in response to coronavirus crisis - robbyyy
https://www.platformexecutive.com/news/search-engines/alphabet-to-donate-800-million-in-response-to-coronavirus-crisis/
======
numair
Okay, wait...

> more than $800 million in funds towards producing medical supplies used to
> fight COVID-19, and in ad credits

> produce 2 million to 3 million face masks, and will financially support
> efforts to boost the production capacity for lifesaving medical devices

> $340 million in Google ad credits to small and medium businesses active on
> its platform

> $250 million in ad grants for the World Health Organisation and many
> government agencies

Google was already going to report reduced ad earnings this year. So, based on
these numbers, if I am getting it right, they're going to get a $590M tax
credit or whatever for these worthless ad credits, and then (potentially,
since there's no hard numbers or commitments) spend $210M on medical-related
products.

So their expenses on this might be more than offset by the tax benefits of
their "donation."

Nothing quite like looking good without spending any money!

------
LockAndLol
What are "ad credits" or "ad grants"? Surely not some kind of discount on ad
space or something...

~~~
ETN21
That was what I was thinking. If so, this merely equates to a percentage of
the inventory already given away to Charity.

Am I missing something?

